# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الـطـرائف >  >  أنواع البنات في الم ــــسن..}

## احلى ماخلق ربي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


اختااروا قبل تقرووون 
.
.
.
.
اختاري رقم من 1 حتى 9































[1]

العاقله!! 


لما تفتح ماسنجرها ماتكلم حد.. تنتظر الكل يرحب فيها وهي تبتسم وتقول شكرا..

واذا حد ارسل لها فايل او رابط اغنية حطت له علامة استفهام وتسكت نص ساعه ماتكلمه..

ولما تكون متحمسه في الكلام.. تكتب كل كلمة في سطر وتضغط انتر.. تخاف من الاخطاء الاملائيه.

وضحكتها عبارة عن ابتسامه واذا كانت مبسوطه مررره تحط ثلاث ابتسامات


======
[]

المصلحجيه

ماتسلم عليك الا مرة في الشهر.. تدخل عليك فجأه وتحط لك ورده..

مع انها كل يوم متواجده وساكته وتستخدم مشغول في الخارج..

واذا احتاجت مساعدة تجيك وتسلم عليك وتقول وينك من زمان ماشفتك؟ شدعوه ماتسال علي؟

ترى اختي كل يوم تفتح ماسنجري واوصيها تبلغك السلام لاني مشغووولة حدي في الدراسة.. 

لووووول حلوه الترقيعه

وبعد ماتخلص مصلحتها تقولك عن اذنك بروح اكمل مذاكره واختي بتجلس مكاني لاتكلمها بليز لووووول.

======
[3]

الرسميـة!! 


ترتب المجموعات الى قسم العائله و قسم الزملاء فقط.. طبعا مافيه قسم اصدقاء..

واغلب كلامها مثل..احترم نفسك ؛ رجاء هذي امور خاصة فيني.. 

ولما تسالها شخبارك؟ ترد انا بخير وتسكت.. واذا سلمت عليها ترد وعليكم وتسكت.. 

ولما تعطيها اهداء تقولك شمعنا انا بالذات؟ لووول ياحياة الشقا.. 

واغلب وقتها تقرا مواضيع في المنتديات في قسم الرأي الاخر.. وتعشق برنامج الاتجاه المعاكس.

======
[4]


الهبلــة!! 

هذي كل سوالفها ضحك.. وكل شوي تكتب نكته وتضحك لحالها.. وضحكتها طويله تقريبا ثلاث سطور..

واغلب كلامها بالصور.. تستخدم كل صور الماسنجر وغلطاتها الاملائية كثيرة..

وتجمع عدة اشخاص في صفحة واحده.. وتتكلم عن ثلاثة مواضيع في وقت واحد..

وتقرا العناوين الرئيسية في الجريدة وتجي تسال عنها..

ينقالها متابعة الاحداث العالمية خخخخخخ.

وكل شوي تغير الصورة الجانبيه.. والنك.. ولون الخط لوووول.


=======
[5]

الدفشــة!! 

تغيب أيام طويلة مدري وين تروح وترجع فجأة.. وكلماتها مثل..

شخبار امك عساها طيبة؟ يادلخ.. انقلع.. ضف وجهك.. ابي فزعه.. لاتزعل من اوخيتك تراني امزح..

ودايم تطيح الميانة.. وثقافتها ماتعدى المتوسطه.. 

وتفكيرها في البر والتفحيط والددسن وتمووت في اغاني خالد عبدالرحمن..

وماتعرف من العطورات غير دهن العود ابوعشرين..

ولو كلمتها عن ماركة قوتشي او ديور بتقولك مقاطعة الامريكان.. وضحكتها زي كذا هع هع هع 

وتكتب بلون اسود لانها ماتعرف تغير الالوان هع


======
[6]

البطــــة....!!

طباخة ممتازة وتحب تسولف عن الاكل.. ودايم 

جوعانه.. ونقطة ضعفها الجالكسي جواهر والاندومي..

وقبل موعد العشا بساعه يكون مزاجها متعكر ودايخه و تسولف من غير نفس..

ولما ينادونها للعشا تقفل الماسنجر بسرعة البرق.. لوووول 

وعادة يكون نكها فراولة الرياض او شوكولاته أنيقة او رمانه مخصرة..

ودائما تتكلم عن تجاربها الفاشلة في الريجيم هع..

مستحيل تشوفها في النهار لان الجو حار.. 

اوقاتها من العصر و طالع دمها خفيف ومرهفة المشاعر وأقل موقف ممكن يبكيها.

======
[7]

البريئــة!! 

عمرها يكبر وعقلها مايتغير.. مازالت طفله وعلى نياتها.. تثق في كل الناس وبسرعة تتأثر.. وكل يوم تسألك كم عمرك؟ 

تعشق سبيس تون وبينك بانثر و تحب تسولف عن الأزياء والتسريحات..

تتواجد في العصر و المغرب لانها تنام بدريماعدا يوم الخميس طبعا هع شعارها الدنيا حلوة.. 

احيانا تجيك سكتة قلبية من غبائها ومع ذلك هي الاولى في المدرسه.. 

لو بلغتها باسرارك بتفضحك في كل المنتديات..

تخاف من الأرنب والقطوه و أي شي يمشي على اربع ارجل.. 

حتى انت لو تمشي على اربع بتخاف منك هع.


[8]

الشينـــة!! 

اسمها الحقيقي ساره او حصه او عنبره او رقيه.. ويعايرونها في البيت ام ضرس او الحولا او البطه او ام جبهة.. 

وتجي الماسنجر تتميلح وتقول اسمي الجوهره أو مشاعل او فاتن او شهد او ريم.. ودايم تنتقد و مايعجبها العجب.. 

واذا شافتك مشغول انواع الهواش والشتايم واذا عطيتها وجه انواع الصفط والركب تحتار كيف ترضيها.. 

تعطيها اغنية تقولك ماحب الاغاني.. تعطيها كرت تقولك انا مو بزره قدامك..

تشبه سنفور غضبان كل شي يضايقها وكل شي يزعلها..

تكره اليسا ونانسي وتموت في الطقاقات.. ماتعرف تجامل ولاتمدح الا نفسها.. 

دايم توصف نفسها بالجمال والرشاقه..

تختار اسماء مثل الدلوعة.. الفاتنة.. الماسة.. أميرة.. الى اخره.


=======
[9]

المتزوجـة!!

هذي ممكن تكون سبب في كرهك للزواج.. كل سوالفها عن مشاكل الزواج و غثى اعيالها..

وفجأة تقولك برب وتروح تصايح على اعيالها وترجع

وكل يوم تسألك متى ناوي تتزوج عشان نفرح فيك؟

واذا وصل زوجها للبيت تقفل الماسنجر في وجهك وتطلع من غير لاتقول باي لوووول..

اوقاتها مختلفه مالها وقت محدد.. وترز صورة اعيالها في الماسنجر ينقالها تحبهم لوووول.. شعارها يازين حياة العزوبيه

نكها مثل المهمومه.. الجريحه.. المهاجره.. وتحب تسمع الكلام العاطفي وأغاني عبدالحليم..

مزاجها متقلب مره تضحك ومره تبكي واحيانا تنام على الكي بورد هع هع...

----------


## همسة ألم

لا لا مو صحيح 
يسلمووووو

----------


## ملكه القلوب

الرسميـة!! 


ترتب المجموعات الى قسم العائله و قسم الزملاء فقط.. طبعا مافيه قسم اصدقاء..

واغلب كلامها مثل..احترم نفسك ؛ رجاء هذي امور خاصة فيني.. 

ولما تسالها شخبارك؟ ترد انا بخير وتسكت.. واذا سلمت عليها ترد وعليكم وتسكت.. 

ولما تعطيها اهداء تقولك شمعنا انا بالذات؟ لووول ياحياة الشقا.. 

واغلب وقتها تقرا مواضيع في المنتديات في قسم الرأي الاخر.. وتعشق برنامج الاتجاه المعاكس.

======

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

أبد مو فيني

يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

[1] 
العاقله!!  

لما تفتح ماسنجرها ماتكلم حد.. تنتظر الكل يرحب فيها وهي تبتسم وتقول شكرا.. 
واذا حد ارسل لها فايل او رابط اغنية حطت له علامة استفهام وتسكت نص ساعه ماتكلمه.. 
ولما تكون متحمسه في الكلام.. تكتب كل كلمة في سطر وتضغط انتر.. تخاف من الاخطاء الاملائيه. 
وضحكتها عبارة عن ابتسامه واذا كانت مبسوطه مررره تحط ثلاث ابتسامات 
 :deh: بصراحه بعض الكلام فيني واعتقد الي يعرفني بيعرف وش  :toung:  :embarrest: 

يسلموووو على الطرح الحلو

----------


## احلى ماخلق ربي

يسلموووووووووو
همسة الم
ملكة القلوب
انين القلب

----------


## اعشق ابي

اني رقم سبعه
بالعكس  اني رجة ودي الاشياء وما اشتهي اسأل احد كم عمره 
وما اطيق حاجة اسمها سبيستون اكرها 
عباره كل المعلومات غلط 
هههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## احلى ماخلق ربي

اعشق ابي..}
منوووووووورة

----------


## عطر الكون

مشكوره على الموضوع الجوناااااااااااااااااااااااااان
تحياتي 
عطــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ الكون ـــــــــــــــر

----------


## احلى ماخلق ربي

يسلموووو
عطر الكون

----------


## خادمة المجتبى

رقم 5 بس مو صحيح

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*البريئــة..!!
عمرها يكبر وعقلها مايتغير.. مازالت طفله وعلى نياتها.. تثق في كل الناس وبسرعة تتأثر.. وكل يوم تسألك كم عمرك؟
تعشق سبيس تون وبينك بانثر و تحب تسولف عن الأزياء والتسريحات..
تتواجد في العصر و المغرب لانها تنام بدريماعدا يوم الخميس طبعا هع شعارها الدنيا حلوة.. 
احيانا تجيك سكتة قلبية من غبائها ومع ذلك هي الاولى في المدرسه.. 
لو بلغتها باسرارك بتفضحك في كل المنتديات..
تخاف من الأرنب والقطوه و أي شي يمشي على اربع ارجل.,,
حتى انت لو تمشي على اربع بتخاف منك هع.*
*وهـ فديييتني ,,*

*يسسلمووو ع الطرح الرائع* 

*سي يوو..!*

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

ههههههههه
تحطيم
انا رقم 5 


..
بس من كل رقم فيني شوي ههههههههه
يسلمووو

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

الرسميـة!! 


ترتب المجموعات الى قسم العائله و قسم الزملاء فقط.. طبعا مافيه قسم اصدقاء..

واغلب كلامها مثل..احترم نفسك ؛ رجاء هذي امور خاصة فيني.. 

ولما تسالها شخبارك؟ ترد انا بخير وتسكت.. واذا سلمت عليها ترد وعليكم وتسكت.. 

ولما تعطيها اهداء تقولك شمعنا انا بالذات؟ لووول ياحياة الشقا.. 

واغلب وقتها تقرا مواضيع في المنتديات في قسم الرأي الاخر.. وتعشق برنامج الاتجاه المعاكس.
هههههههههههههههههه
بس موكله صحيح
يسلموا ع الطرح الرهيب
تحياتو..سمورهـ

----------


## احلى ماخلق ربي

يسلمووووووووووووووووو
منورين الصفحة

----------


## ورده محمديه

[7]

البريئــة!! 

عمرها يكبر وعقلها مايتغير.. مازالت طفله وعلى نياتها.. تثق في كل الناس وبسرعة تتأثر.. وكل يوم تسألك كم عمرك؟ 

تعشق سبيس تون وبينك بانثر و تحب تسولف عن الأزياء والتسريحات..

تتواجد في العصر و المغرب لانها تنام بدريماعدا يوم الخميس طبعا هع شعارها الدنيا حلوة.. 

احيانا تجيك سكتة قلبية من غبائها ومع ذلك هي الاولى في المدرسه.. 

لو بلغتها باسرارك بتفضحك في كل المنتديات..

تخاف من الأرنب والقطوه و أي شي يمشي على اربع ارجل.. 

حتى انت لو تمشي على اربع بتخاف منك هع.


*ماني حرام ولا شيييييي ينطبق علي*  
*يسلمــــــــــــــــــــــــوا*

----------


## بلسم لجروح

*يسلمووووو*
*يعطيك العافية*

----------


## احلى ماخلق ربي

بلسم لجروووووووووح
يسلموووووووووا....!!

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

[1]
العاقله!! 

لما تفتح ماسنجرها ماتكلم حد.. تنتظر الكل يرحب فيها وهي تبتسم وتقول شكرا..
واذا حد ارسل لها فايل او رابط اغنية حطت له علامة استفهام وتسكت نص ساعه ماتكلمه..
ولما تكون متحمسه في الكلام.. تكتب كل كلمة في سطر وتضغط انتر.. تخاف من الاخطاء الاملائيه.
وضحكتها عبارة عن ابتسامه واذا كانت مبسوطه مررره تحط ثلاث ابتسامات

----------


## احلى ماخلق ربي

مجنوووونة وحلووووووة
منوووورة الصفحة...

----------


## ليلاس

( 3 )

يسلموووووووا أحلى ما خلق ربي ع الطرح

ربي يعطيييييييك العااااافية

----------


## احلى ماخلق ربي

يسلموووو ليلاس عالطلهـ الذوق
منوورة الصفح ـــــة
تح ــــياتي....}

----------

